# Ribbonfish at Palafox



## earlybird (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ribbonfish are biting at the Palafox Park?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Didnt see any at 3 Mile last week.


----------



## poisonXvenom (Aug 7, 2011)

earlybird said:


> Does anyone know if Ribbonfish are biting at the Palafox Park?


How do you catch ribbonfish? Do you use cut bait? I've seen people at myrtle beach catch them with gold hook jigs.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Caught them on gulp at 3 mile.


----------



## earlybird (Oct 13, 2008)

*Ribbonfish*



poisonXvenom said:


> How do you catch ribbonfish? Do you use cut bait? I've seen people at myrtle beach catch them with gold hook jigs.


Cut bait on a single hook, jig it up and down near the surface, lots of teeth, steel leader is good, or 25lb mono.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've caught them on a Gotcha at Palafox targeting Spanish.


----------

